# live cd



## marian (23 Février 2007)

hello à tous ! concernant les live cd des distribs linux, j'en ai gravées plusieurs (Ubuntu, Dreamlinux, Toutoulinux, Gentoo...) et je n'ai réussi à booter que sur Ubuntu avec mon ibook G4. Je me demande si certains live cd ne sont pas reconnus pour les architectures ppc mais je n'ai pas trouvé la "totalité" de la réponse à ma question vu que certaines de ces distrisbs proposent bien une install pour les ppc et pas d'autres...alors, dans le deuxième cas, OK, normal...mais dans le premier cas ? cela voudrait il dire que les live cd ne sont pas bootable par le ppc (donc plus large possibilité de switcher pour les pc) ??? et qu'il faille installer la distrib pour la tester ???...juste pour que je reste pas idiote, peut être une petite info à me communiquer là dessus...merci à tous.


----------



## tantoillane (23 Février 2007)

Tu t&#233;l&#233;charges bien la version pour PPC ? Tu fais comment pour d&#233;marrer depuis le CD ? Tu utilise la touche C, ou tu d&#233;marre en appuyant sur la touche alt ?


----------



## marian (23 Février 2007)

et oui, version ppc...demarrage C et ALT, les 2 essayés...pas de boot au C, pas de reconnaissance au ALT


----------



## tantoillane (23 Février 2007)

s'il n'y a pas de reconnaissance avec alt, c'est que ton CD n'est pas bootable ? Tu est bien sur ton lecteur CD interne ?


----------



## marian (23 Février 2007)

ah ben ça oui !!!! c'est bien pour ça que je demande si le pb ne vient pas d'ailleurs et que je cherche des essais d'autres personnes


----------



## tantoillane (23 Février 2007)

j'ai pas essayer du c&#244;t&#233; d'ubuntu, l&#224; j'en suis &#224; fedora, red hat, et SUSE, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi &#231;a viendrait d'ailleurs que le CD si certains marchent, et pas d'autres.


----------



## marian (24 Février 2007)

oui mais le support n'est pas l'objet du crime...car j'ai gravé Toutoulinux en 1 (pas de boot possible) puis Ubuntu (après effacement) en 2 et là, boot possible....une petite info en sup, : j'ai pu faire "avaler" a mon imac G3 le cd live de Fedora (pas de boot possible avec le ibook) et comme le imac est sur Xubuntu, j'ai eu bootstrap au demarrage, donc j'ai demandé c et la réponse : "DEFAULT CATCH!, code : 300 at (ici 2 tildes, mais je sais pas les taper sur mon ibook...)SRRO!"...mauvais gravage ? j'ai pourtant télécharger ça http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/projects/live/ (FC-6-i386-livecd-1.iso)...evidemment et contrairement au live cd d'Ubuntu, rien ne précise qu'il s'agisse d'une version ppc, mais c'est le seul lien que j'ai trouvé sur le site !


----------



## marian (24 Février 2007)

même symptômes avec dreamlinux, Suse, Kororaa...serait ce que toutes les iso que j'ai gravé seraient des "....." ?? bon et bien je vais tenter le boot sur pc, on verra bien le résultat, si ça fonctionne c'est sûrement que ces iso ne sont pas destinées aux ppc...non ? mais alors là, je retournerais sur les sites de téléchargement car ça voudrait dire qu'il me faut une bonne paire de lunettes pour voir les images destinées aux ppc....;-)))


----------



## marian (24 Février 2007)

bon et bien voilà : http://iso.linuxquestions.org/search.php?topics[]=4
si on en croit ce qui est dit là, les live cd de ces distrib ne supporte pas les ppc...en faisant le tour des distribs, on peut voir les architectures supportées et on voit bien que le live de fedora ne prend pas ppc alors que celui de Ubuntu, oui...donc, le pb viendrait de là !?....


----------



## Captain_X (24 Février 2007)

Bon d&#233;j&#224; des distri sur PPC y'a que : 
- Gentoo
- Debian
- YLD
- Ubuntu
- Knoppix-MiB
- Knoppix-ppc 

tu devrais trouver des infos sur : 

http://penguinppc.org/ - http://forum.swisslinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3032

mais r&#234;ves pas trop ubuntu les &#233;clates toutes


----------



## marian (24 Février 2007)

ok, merci mais là on parle d'installer des distribs (?) et moi je parle de live cd....et sur la page que je cite précedemment, quand on se référe aux liens d'install, ok pas de pb pour les ppc, mais sur les liens live cd, pas de téléchargement pour cette architecture...


----------



## Captain_X (24 Février 2007)

knoppix et ubuntu fonctionne parfaitement, les autres sont merdique (gentoo hyper bordelique)  ou n'existe pas en live


----------



## marian (24 Février 2007)

ok, merci...donc si je veux tester, j'installe !...et bien, je verrais ça ultérieurement car pour l'instant j'ai installé Xubuntu et je vais tester avant de tout chambouler !!!!! merci pour les infos


----------



## Captain_X (24 Février 2007)

que ce soit Xubuntu, Kubuntu ou Ubuntu  y'a que l'interface qui change


----------



## marian (24 Février 2007)

oui, j'avais vu ça, c'est la raison pour laquelle je voulais des live cd d'autres distribs pour voir les différences et comparer...


----------

